# Wind-Powered Car Catches up with Mallard



## Ursa major (Mar 28, 2009)

> A British engineer from Hampshire has broken the world land speed record for a wind-powered vehicle.
> Richard Jenkins reached 126.1mph (202.9km/h) in his Greenbird car on the dry plains of Ivanpah Lake in Nevada.


BBC NEWS | Technology | Wind-powered car breaks record
​In fact, this car may even have been slightly faster, reaching 202.9 kmph compared to Mallard's 202.77 kmph (based on 126 mph dead).


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 28, 2009)

Hah!  

Seriously I saw the title and thought you were talking about a duck. The car caught up with a duck, I was interested. I was thinking a car, powered by wind, up in the air, catches up to a duck...

Its almost noon, must still be too early for me.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 28, 2009)

Rumours of a bipolar bear sitting on the roof and punning furiously are, as yet, unconfirmed.


----------



## Tillane (Mar 28, 2009)

The Ace said:


> Rumours of a bipolar bear sitting on the roof and punning furiously are, as yet, unconfirmed.


You mean you haven't seen the video?  You should visit YouTube more often...

Actually, no.  You really shouldn't.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 28, 2009)

* Ducks the uncalled-for criticism. *

Given all the pun-filled posts I've done, it's bizarre that I'm accused of punning when I'm not - not until the previous paragraph, anyway.


(Frankly, if one hasn't heard of the A4 Pacific, _Mallard_, and doesn't know that it _still_ holds the record for the fastest steam locomotive - a record that's 71 years old later this year - one's education is sadly lacking. But then I'm biased.)


----------



## The Ace (Mar 28, 2009)

Course I know about the, 'Mallard."  It was just that given the starter of this thread, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tillane (Mar 28, 2009)

Having spent six months working for a heritage railway, I do of course know about the Mallard.  Unfortunately, I also know rather more than I'd like about a certain steam loco called Thomas...

Back on topic, that really is a remarkable speed for the car.  Kinda pointless, given it'll only use it on a race track, etc, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, gents: I wasn't accusing _you_ of not knowing, or anyone else in particular, actually. (And it never crossed my mind that you two didn't know.)


----------



## Dave (Mar 29, 2009)

Tillane said:


> Back on topic, that really is a remarkable speed for the car.  Kinda pointless, given it'll only use it on a race track, etc, but cool nonetheless.


That would need to be a very straight race track!

I have an image now of wind-powered cars tacking and beating around a racing circuit.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave said:


> I have an image now of wind-powered cars tacking and beating around a racing circuit.



At those speeds? Wow, I hope someone takes up the idea...it would be really spectacular, yachting at Touring Car speeds...


----------



## Nik (Mar 29, 2009)

Long, long ago, I came across a monograph called 'The 40 kt Sailboat'. It suggested a canted wing-sail, opposed immersed water foil etc etc, and was roundly criticised as absurd.

Just out of curiosity, I checked: The record now exceeds 50 kts...
Vestas SailRocket: Outright World Speed Sailing Record Attempt


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 29, 2009)

I think that boat may be a _little_ wide to allow easy overtaking.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm rather hoping to be offered a ride on the Hydroptère, the sailing boat with hydrofoils that lifts itself clean out of the water with a bit of wind, ad holds a fair number of sailing speed records.

After all, I've done enough work on their films.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 30, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> ...
> (Frankly, if one hasn't heard of the A4 Pacific, _Mallard_, and doesn't know that it _still_ holds the record for the fastest steam locomotive - a record that's 71 years old later this year - one's education is sadly lacking. But then I'm biased.)


 
Mr. Bear,

How dare you kast azperjions upon my edgeucashion!!! 

Can you read the Odyssey to me in Homeric Greek right now, without a translation? If not then I throw the aspersions back at you! (don't worry, I have terrible aim) 

Talking about cars, locomotives and their relation to speed and you should talk to my brother, he loves that stuff. I know enough to take my car to the shop... and I can keep it on the road when going 180.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 30, 2009)

Perhaps I was half suggesting that if the record holder had been, say, one of those CMStP&P Class A Atlantics, more people may have heard of it (which may say a lot more about we here in the UK than about ... er ... other people).


As for reading about Odysseus, I have trouble with some Greek characters.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 31, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> ...
> As for reading about Odysseus, I have trouble with some Greek characters.


 
..... was that a pun?


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 10, 2009)

This is for Ursa, thought you might like the images.

-> Wind-powered craft aims to smash ice speed record - CNN.com


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, Saeltari. (I like the pictures with that story.)


I wonder whether they'll stick rolleyes with wheels or skates/skis. (The current powered record is held by a normal car, with power delivered by the wheels, so it couldn't use skates/whatever.)


----------

